# Two more Mid Atlantic specialties



## Dee263 (Apr 27, 2015)

On Friday, May 1, Lenape GRC is holding their annual specialty at Mercer County park in West Windsor. On Sunday, May 3, in conjunction with Trenton KC, Pine Barrens GRC is holding their annual specialty. I'm not sure of the entry on Friday but Sunday's is 70. I will be there on Sunday hoping to talk to a few breeders as I begin my search for a conformation/obedience Golden.


----------



## Dee263 (Apr 27, 2015)

Will anyone from this board be at Trenton?


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

What other information do you have on the Sunday show? Time and address?


----------



## Dee263 (Apr 27, 2015)

Trenton is at Mercer County Park in West Windsor, NJ. Goldens are in the ring at 9. You can always check Infodog.com for show info. In this case you'll be directed to raudogshows.co, for the judging schedule.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I missed it. But my breeder male got WD there. "Mountain's Goldeneye... AKA Sniper". I missed it due to family obligations... I will be going to the Newton NJ Kennel Club Match B Show. I will be taking the handling class.

Facebook Event. https://www.facebook.com/events/294798993977315/


----------



## Dee263 (Apr 27, 2015)

bethlehemgolden - I believe I met your breeder, Michelle and I saw her lovely male. I am waiting on a puppy from Kalm Seas who will have the same sire as two puppies that Michelle was showing so I got to go over them as well. That weekend I will probably be at Wrightstown, PA showing my Finnish Lapphund.


----------

